# Visual body fat % estimate



## tdockweiler (Oct 19, 2004)

Is anyone good at doing this? Is there some particular things to look for, for several different levels?

My problem is that I test my body fat percentage every week or two. It always goes down. I hear people saying that they want to get down to 15% so they look good at the beach!!

I'm thinking to myself..my god i'm at 15% and I don't want to even think about going to the beach and showing off my fat ass. 

I have a very good set of calipers and I use them just like the instructions say. I can measure in 3 areas and get the same results. They said 14.7% today. I don't think this can be possible.

I don't have much fat ALL OVER my body. It seems to be all in one main area, what's left of it anyway. That area being my stomache or midsection. Is it at all possible?

I see lots of muscle showing up in new areas. Like the other day I just noticed my calf muscles for the first time and couldn't believe the different. They were like steel compared to before. 

Probably un-related but yesterday, for the first time I was able to see all my veins on my forearm. More so than before. Don't know if that's a good thing or what. 

I can't see a ton of muscle definition yet, but there's some, not a lot. Most of it is in my legs and chest. 

Right now i'm at 213lbs at 14.7% BF. I'm about 6'4". I was 196lbs once but I looked much too skinny and didn't have a lot of muscle. Right now i'm trying to keep muscle or even gain some while losing FAT.

I heard that at 15% BF you should have no love handles or a gut.


----------



## sammyboy (Oct 21, 2004)

post a pic dude... i just did a body fat% lab in school (uni) so i might be able to give you a hand.


----------



## rockcrest (Oct 22, 2004)

when your bodyfat levels are low, the skin above your belly button curls up slightly


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 22, 2004)

When I'm at 15%, I have a little pudge.  Most goes to my lower back, and little to the front of my torso.  Check my gallery.


----------

